# Diagrama de un oscilador hartley



## 4e (Mar 7, 2009)

necesito el diagrama de un oscialdor hartley que sea sencillo y funcione bien.Gracias


----------



## Romeo (Mar 8, 2009)

Si colocas "oscilador hartley" en Google te aparecen aprox. 1200 respuestas.

Suerte


----------



## jorger (Mar 8, 2009)

Mira aquí: http://www2.uah.es/vivatacademia/anteriores/n40/docencia.htm
Ahí te vienen varios osciladores,entre ellos,el Hartley.
Busca bien   

Un saludo.


----------



## lapulga5 (May 29, 2009)

Una pregunta, el oscilador hartley, ¿entre que bornes se obtiene el voltaje C.A. de salida?
y otra duda que tengo es 
¿que tipos de valores deben tener las demas resistencias y capacitores del circuito? porque hasta lo que yo se tengo la formula para la frecuencia de oscilacion del circuito tanque; pero eso no es lo unico que aparece en el circuito, tiene unas 2 resistencias y unos 3 capcitores más y yo soy bastante nuevo en el ambito de la electronica


----------

